# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوالاتی درمورد انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد و دولتی خیلی مهم حیاتیه لطفاپاسخ بدید

## mohammad gavad

سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه سوالاتی برای من درمورد  انتخاب رشته آزاد و دولتی داشتم  که اینجا مطرح می کنم خواهش می کنم اگه کسی می دونه لطفا پاسخ بده


1-من آزاد روانشناسی رو در اولویت اول و حقوق رو در اولویت دوم  زدم  ودکمه ی تایید نهایی رو زدم وحالا  پشمون شدم اما دیگه امکان ویرایشش وجود نداره چون دکمه ی تایید نهایی رو زدم بعضی از افراد میگن دوباره ویرایششون میاد وبعضی هاهم میگن نه نظر شما چیه؟ (انتخاب رشته بدون آزمون بوده )

2-در انتخاب رشته ی آزاد ( بدون آزمون ) فقط یک رشته یعنی اولویت اول رو قبول میشویم یا  این که مثل دولتی  در دومین اولویتی هم که زده باشیم قبول می شویم ؟

3- اگه دولتی  یک رشته  دولتی قبول بشویم مثلا حقوق قبول بشویم و آزاد بدون آزمون روانشناسی می تونیم دوتاشونا بریم هم زمان تحصیل کنیم ؟ میشه بین دو دا نشگاه هماهنگی کرد که مثلا کلاساشون تو یک روز نباشه ؟

4- من قصد دارم امسال  اگر دولتی قبول نشدم برم آزاد  بدون آزمون و سال آینده دوباره کنکور شرکت کنم اونوقت سوالم این هست که  ممنوعیت قانونی در این باره وجود نداره ؟ یا این که مثلا دانشگاه  یک امتحان رو تو روز کنکور برگزار نمی کنه ؟ به خصوص که شنیدم کنکور 98 به خاطر این که نظام جدید  ها وقت بیش تری داشته باشند قرار هست نیمه دوم تیر ماه بر گزار بشود

دوستان لطفا خواهش می کنم لطفا اگر از پاسخ سوالات  اطلاع دارید لطفا به همه ی سوالات جواب دهید چون برای من خیلی حیاتی و فعلا  دسترسی به جای دیگه ای ندارم که سوالات رو مطرح کنم


*باتشکر فراوان از همه ی پاسخ دهندگان*

----------


## Neo.Healer

فقط اینکه گفتی چون نظام جدیدا وقت بیشتری داشته باشن

واقعا ما که نظام قدیمم سال های قبل عملا آدم محسوب نمیشدیم که بهمون وقت بیشتر نمیدادن :Yahoo (31): 

تا جایی که من میدونم نمیشه توی دو رشته بخصوص اگه یکیش سراسری باشه همزمان درس خوند 
اگه کنکورتون پنج شنبه اس امکان تداخل با درصد خیلی کمه وجود داره اما جمعه نه 
امکان ویرایش جدیدا اومده و میتونید عوض کنید اما فقط یکبار

----------


## r4voo

سلام
دوستان برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد براساس سوابق تحصیلی اون قسمت که که نوشته معدل دیپلم باید معدل کل دیپلم رو وارد کنیم یا معدل کتبی نهایی ؟
و اینکه اگه اطلاعات خودمون رو اشتباه بزنیم چه طور باید ویرایش کنیم؟

----------


## mohammad gavad

up

----------


## mohammad gavad

up

----------


## mohammad gavad

up

----------


## therealfarshid

تا جایی که من میدونم
فقط رتبه زیر 100 کشوری اجازه تحصیل همزمان دو رشته رو داره!

----------

